# my friend broke my new bong :(



## beginning grower (Mar 5, 2006)

my friend and i and a few others were in a drug bust last year (freshman year of highschool) and this friend i speak of broke my bong on accident. he is one of the nicest guys at the school although he is labeled a "pot head" and he is probably my best friend. he gets tested once or twice a semester so the weekend after he gets tested we smoke some bud for old times sake. prior to smoking out of my new bong we saw a video of what is called a gravity bong. it blew our minds so we tried it and it worked. after we tested out the gravity bong we were gonna smoke out of my new bong i got a few days prior. this was a glass bong that cost me 80 smackaroos and it worked very well. as we were walking out to my jacuzzi to blaze up he drops it . i dont really mind that he broke it because i was probably going to break it eventually. smoking occasionally also helps because i dont care much for materialistic things. what i cared for was that we smoked and had a good time. a bong is just a bong but friendships last longer... well we taped it up and it worked decently. after we were stoned he goes to the sink to empty the base of the bong. he does this and the sliding bowl slides out and breaks in two. now my 1 piece bong is broken into 4. like i said earlier i dont care much for materialistic items such as a bong. i knew this situation would come sometime but i hate that it had to happen to my friend. i know he feels extremely bad for what he did and i wish i had broken the bong instead. im sure most of us have stories like this and the reason i am posting this is to hear yours. if you had a similar experience to that that i did than feel free to tell us about it. let the posting begin.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

you sure your not a cop dude


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 5, 2006)

yes just about a month ago me and my cusin were getting faded in his garage and when i was passing the pipe to him (glass pipe) i taught he grab it but he really grabed the lighter next thing you kno everything went slow motion and (a real trip lol) we see the pipe fall all slow and bam it shattered disapointing yes...but we didnt crae the pipe only cost 10$ and we were already high hahaha


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 5, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> you sure your not a cop dude


 
why the **** would you say im a cop?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

We are all here to help. no flaming. but I think he is refering to your first post when asking for seeds. people get really paranoid when people ask for clones or seeds. It is just the nature of the forum. IMO.


I had my first bong. "lil ceaser" had a pic. of the little ceaser pizza dude on it. my pops smashed it when I was 13. (even after 17 yrs. I still never forgot my first bong)


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

lol yea my bad big grow,i though you were that mmilitia guy at first.i dont now just that nobody ever talks about broken bongs,and there are cops in these kidda a forums,trying to figure out what we know and use it agaisnt us.yea mutts right im a little peroniod ,but thats what keeps me from getting caught .but now that i think about it your just writing whats ever on your mind.thanks for clearing that up mutt


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 5, 2006)

its cool


----------

